# Operation Repo



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

Anyone watch it?
Sonja...that chick is just flat out evil tempered.
I think Matt is a blowhard, but I kinda sorta like him. Sometimes.
Lou I think is the owner. He reminds me of Dawg.
The younger guy...he reminds me of Leland. Cute, with dimples.
Linda..I think is her name. No personality that I can see yet.

Operation Repo on truTV.com on truTV Video


----------



## Dabs (May 19, 2011)

*No I have never seen it, but I have heard a lot about it~
I think it would be embarrassing as hell to have someone come to you and repo your shit ~Lmao~*


----------



## Immanuel (May 19, 2011)

They are a bunch of assholes.  They assault people and then threaten to have the victim arrested.  If this wasn't made up "reality" TV, they would all be spending time in prison and Lynduh is a bitch.

Immie


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

Well, so far the only real asshole is Sonja.
I'd probably cop a 'tude too if met with baseball bats and guns and guys flapping around in chicken suits or a preacher that hasnt paid his van payment because he's been betting the money for that van in casino's. Don't keep what you refuse to pay for. Give it back. Simple enough.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 19, 2011)

The shit is staged, preplanned and rehearsed. I did repo work and the number ONE rule of repo work is to try to _avoid confrontation_. "Git and Go" was even the name of our tow truck. We also invariably, had KEYS to every vehicle that had a loan on it. Very seldom would we need the tow truck, and NEVER did we have a confrontation with a customer during a repo. We were smooth operators and every REAL repo operation is too.

Operation Repo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> _Operation Repo_ consists of what are purported to be actual stories from repossession incidents; however, the show depicts scripted and dramatized re-enactments in which the cast recreates incidents using actors and staged action footage.


In short, the show is fake.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

It's fun to watch...kinda like Wrestling on tv. Staged.
Ex roomie had her car repo'd. She called the finance company and said "come get it". They came really late at night so she made sure it was parked for easy access to them. Took them a month, but they came and got it. No keys though cuz we knew the finance company had a set.
I did a voluntary repo once, myself. Took it to the dealership and sadly waved goodbye. They resold it quickly and therefore I didn't owe anything more on it. They got their asking price which covered what I owed on it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 19, 2011)

Grace said:


> It's fun to watch...kinda like Wrestling on tv. Staged.


"Wrasslin" doesn't claim to be real.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > It's fun to watch...kinda like Wrestling on tv. Staged.
> ...



But those idiots in the audience that get all riles up haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 19, 2011)

Grace said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Willing suspension of disbelief. Just like any sci-fi/fantasy/horror movie.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2011)

True.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2011)

Fake bs. ~BH


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 7, 2011)

I cant believe how much crap they put up with from people,it can be quite scary for sure! (What if some idiot comes out with a knife??)

Overall im surprised i dont see the COPS being called more than i do on that show! (You would think any type of resistance would cause them to ring the police)


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2011)

For some reason, this is a channel my cable company has in the ultra basic package.  Think they are trying to tell me something?


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 8, 2011)

I despise that show


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2011)

I look at it as, "How NOT to run a repo business 101".  It seems to have created a new class of reality shows.

I despise health food stores.


----------



## Noslow50 (Oct 26, 2012)

I cant stand that Linda chick. I watch quite a few episodes whenever i am bored and any time there is a pretty thin girl, like Matt's daughter, this Linda gets jealous and has to act like she is in charge. I can't stand someone like her that thinks she is famous or known now because of this show. Youre a fat girl who managed to jam herself into a thong. Hey Linda, way to lose half of the viewers by letting your thong creep out the back of your pants. Fucking gross. You'll never be a pretty girl so keep buttering your face like a stripper and hope someone sees you differently than most. Most people that read this will probly say I'm just being mean, but when you see how this girl gets around pretty girls, or intelligent people, she turns into an outright mean bitch.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 26, 2012)

Grace said:


> It's fun to watch...kinda like Wrestling on tv. Staged.
> Ex roomie had her car repo'd. She called the finance company and said "come get it". They came really late at night so she made sure it was parked for easy access to them. Took them a month, but they came and got it. No keys though cuz we knew the finance company had a set.
> I did a voluntary repo once, myself. Took it to the dealership and sadly waved goodbye. They resold it quickly and therefore I didn't owe anything more on it. They got their asking price which covered what I owed on it.



Back in the early 90's we ended up having to give up our car.  We told them to just come and get it, made sure all our stuff was out of it, kept the license plate, so no problem!  I was really surprised they still came about midnight....wierdest feeling to hear your car being pulled out of the driveway.  It made me feel weird that they thought they had to sneak in to get it....but i guess they do have problems!


----------



## eots (Oct 26, 2012)

*The life of a Repo - Man is always intense...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcJXT5lc1Bg]The Repo Code - Repo Man (4/10) Movie CLIP (1984) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 26, 2012)

Operation Repo = Fake show.


----------



## eots (Oct 26, 2012)

*or is that what they want you to think....*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RWWl01JMc]Otto and Miller Discuss Time Travel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

The show is fake

If you read the fine print at the start of the show, they say theses are reenactments


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Operation Repo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Operation Repo consists of what are purported to be actual stories of repossession incidents; however, the show depicts scripted and dramatized re-enactments in which the cast "recreates" incidents using actors and staged action footage.[6][7] There is a disclaimer at the beginning of the show which says: "The stories that are portrayed in this program are based on real events. The names of the characters were changed in order to protect their identities... and some honor".[8]


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 27, 2012)

RoadVirus said:
			
		

> Operation Repo = Fake show.


Ya i wonder.... Do they really treat ppl like that??


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 27, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way, in almost every episode they physically assault the victims and quite often they are the aggressors.  If that was real, everyone of them would be behind bars at this very moment.

Immie


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2012)

Grace said:


> Anyone watch it?
> Sonja...that chick is just flat out evil tempered.
> I think Matt is a blowhard, but I kinda sorta like him. Sometimes.
> Lou I think is the owner. He reminds me of Dawg.
> ...


I love that show!  Especially, Matt.  Watching dudes who think they're tough, get in the face of someone who is tough, is good TV.

Last night, they went to get a monster truck, and Sonja got shot in her side by the people who were holding the truck.  They were getting ready to drive it away, then all of a sudden, it's like their in Beruit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Operation Repo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Operation Repo consists of what are purported to be actual stories of repossession incidents; however, the show depicts scripted and dramatized re-enactments in which the cast "recreates" incidents using actors and staged action footage.[6][7] There is a disclaimer at the beginning of the show which says: "The stories that are portrayed in this program are based on real events. The names of the characters were changed in order to protect their identities... and some honor".[8]


I think my favorite, was when Matt used his mothers house to phone in an order for pizza, because the car they were reposessing, was the car delivering the pizzas.  But when he took the guys keys, the pizza boy took Matt's house key and locked himself in house.  Then Matt had to get on his cell phone to call his mother to come home right away with her spare house key so he could get this little fucker out of his house.

But before that happened, he gets the third degree from his mother on the phone and on national TV, asking _"why is the pizza boy locked in my house?"_


----------



## mamooth (Oct 31, 2012)

There's the similar show, South Beach Tow. With Bernice, the crazy violent black woman driver.

I love all the trashy staged reality shows. You got those storage locker/auction/junk hunter shows. Or the two exterminator shows, with Turtleman or Billie. Too bad they all seem to have 12 minutes of content with 18 minutes of commercials.


----------

